# Trap Out



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

How to get the queen?
You rarely get the queen in a trapout.

If most of the bees will leave will she follow?
She will leave but will most likely take a small group of bees and look for a new home.

How long does a trapout take.
A trapout can take 6-7 weeks.

Once all the bees are out you can remove the cone and let the bees rob the honey that is left.

Here is site that covers a lot more about doing a trapout.
http://www.beekeepingforums.com/viewforum.php?f=35


----------



## bartrak (Jun 5, 2008)

Forget the queen she will stay with the brood.Have to get you a new queen and the process is lengthy, may take up 5 weeks toss get them out.


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

Put a swarm trap up near your trapout. Sometimes the hive realizes that they're hopeless and they abscond. If they do, hopefully they'll move into your trap.

You will not lose the honey. Do the trap out and once there are no more bees leaving your screen cone, give them a week or two to settle in your bait hive. Add some supers to your bait hive, preferably with drawn comb, and remove the screen cone from the trapped out hive. Your bait hive will then rob the honey from the trapped out hive and store it in your supers. Other local hives will probably join in the fun.

That hive in the house will be a beacon for future swarms and if it cannot be removed you may be doing this trap out again. Seal it up as best you can and see if the home owner will let you put swarm traps nearby, one right next to the old entrance, to entice future swarms into your traps and not in the house. You'll probably find that this is a great swarm trap location in the future.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Yes I have decided to do a trap out. I will put some nucs to get the honey out. I got one comb from the side and it was good tasting honey.


----------

